# Endurofreunde Hamburg



## Technokrat (12. Mai 2012)

Moin Moin Hamburg, ich eröffne diese Gruppe neu.  
Es soll hier um den Austausch von Informationen zum Thema Endurofahren in Hamburg gehen.   
Also, ich freue mich drauf............. . 
Gruß der Technokart


----------



## Fotocase (13. Mai 2012)

Moin,

Wo willst Du den in HH rum fahren?

würde mich dann anschließen.

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Technokrat (14. Mai 2012)

Hallo Fotocase, also ich bin mehr im Hamburger Süden unterwegs. Dort gibt es schöne Trail zum Fahren. 

Gruß der Technokrat


----------



## Fotocase (15. Mai 2012)

Moin,

Und wo ist das so ca?

Vieleicht kann man ja mal zusammen eine runde drehen!


----------



## Technokrat (10. August 2012)

Leute. Leute, was haltet Ihr von einer Enduro-Challenge im herbst in Hamburg. Wer hat Bock? auch wichtig wäre was ein guter Tag wäre. 

Gruß der Technokrat


----------



## Fotocase (10. August 2012)

Naja viel ist hier ja nicht mehr los!!!

Wäre dabei!


----------



## Marcus_xXx (11. August 2012)

Bei ner Endurochallenge wäre ich auf jeden Tag dabei!! Hab da mal son Vid gesehen, auch aus den HaBe's, sehr nice! Hätte Bock!!


----------



## Fotocase (11. August 2012)

verlink das video doch  mal hier her!


----------



## Fh4n (11. August 2012)

Matschie, bist du es?!
Wir Hannoveraner wären aufjedenfall auch wieder dabei!


----------



## Marcus_xXx (11. August 2012)

Hier das Vid, ist auch hier im Board upgeloaded worden... 

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/5460


----------



## Marcus_xXx (12. August 2012)

Wie sieht's aus, meint ihr da geht was in der näheren Zukunft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HtoTher (12. August 2012)

Ich würde es gut finden, wenn etwas gehen würde. Wir wären dann sicherlich auch dabei.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (12. August 2012)

Wer hat es denn das letzte Mal organisiert? Sonst könnte man ja an denjenigen herantreten, und fragen ob er wieder bereit wäre, die Organisation zu übernehmen


----------



## Fotocase (12. August 2012)

Schon mal gut das auf dem video alles otto normal fahren sind.

dann bin ich zu 100% dabei.


----------



## HtoTher (12. August 2012)

Soweit ich weiß, hat es letztes mal der User Superflyer organisiert
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=103664


----------



## Marcus_xXx (12. August 2012)

Der scheint aber seit 1,5 Jahren inaktiv zu sein... :/


----------



## HtoTher (12. August 2012)

Die Enduro Challenge in 2008 hat wohl Matschi Faber, keine Ahnung wer das ist ;-), organisiert. Diese Info hab ich aus folgendem Thread http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=368214


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus_xXx (12. August 2012)

Gut, das is nu schon 4 Jahre her... ^^ vllt sprechen wir mal gaaaanz nett den skalis an, er hat auch schon des öfteren Kurse gegeben... war  und schwer begeistert. 

Apropos endurofreunde Hamburg, wie & wo fahrt ihr denn so? Ich eier hier grade allein über die Strecke bei Heimfeld und versuche das mit dem springen n bissel zu lernen...


----------



## Marcus_xXx (12. August 2012)

*teilnehmer (hinter dem war) ^^


----------



## Fh4n (12. August 2012)

Im Frühjahr 2010 gab es auch nochmal ein Enduro-Rennen in den HaBes. Da hatte glaubig auch Matschi wieder die Organisation inne.


----------



## Technokrat (13. August 2012)

Leute, gut das es hier jetzt zu Beiträgen kommt. 
Was haltet Ihr vom ersten November Wochenende, als Tremin für eine Challenge? Gruß der Technokrat


----------



## HtoTher (13. August 2012)

Man bräuchte ja ersteinmal einen Organisator, bevor man den Termin festlegt. Vielleicht sollte sich mal jemand mit dem Veranstalter der Mad East Enduro Challenge in Verbindung setzen, wie soetwas abläuft und was man alles benötigt.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (13. August 2012)

I like! Wobei November schon fast bissel spät wäre, oder?


----------



## HtoTher (13. August 2012)

Find es auch etwas spät, Mitte Oktober wär besser.


----------



## Fotocase (13. August 2012)

Nov. ist echt spät da kann es schon jede menge regen geben und arsch kalt sein.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (13. August 2012)

Okay, wer würde sich denn drum kümmern dass wir einen Organisator auftun? Also so gesagt: wer organisiert nen Organisator?


----------



## Technokrat (14. August 2012)

Moin Moin, da ich das Thema angestoßen haben würde ich mich auch darum kümmern, wichtig wäre nur dass man wüsste wer mitfährt um besser zu planen zu können. 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus_xXx (14. August 2012)

Ich in jedem fall! Werde das auch mal in der Facebook Gruppe promoten, wenns recht ist. Denke da findet sich noch der eine oder andere!!


----------



## DiabloPB (14. August 2012)

Fotocase schrieb:


> Schon mal gut das auf dem video alles otto normal fahren sind.
> 
> dann bin ich zu 100% dabei.



was sind denn für dich otto normal fahrer? die ohne schwutten höschen? 

EDIT: wo fahrt ihr denn enduro in hamburgs süden? harburger berge oder meint ihr woanders?


----------



## Marcus_xXx (14. August 2012)

Jo in den HaBe's...

Übrigens, sowas wie mit "Schwuttenhöschen" muss doch eig nicht sein, wir sind ja alle alt genug um jeden so fahren zu lassen wie er will, oder?


----------



## HtoTher (15. August 2012)

Also wir wären wohl auch mit 3 Leuten dabei.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (15. August 2012)

Bei FB scheint sich keiner zu finden, die Herrschaften fahren wohl lieber "anspruchsvolle" Touren...


----------



## HtoTher (15. August 2012)

Vielleicht hier nochmal einen neuen Thread eröffnen "Enduro Challenge Hamburg 2012"!?


----------



## Marcus_xXx (15. August 2012)

Würde Sinn machen...


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (15. August 2012)

Enduro Rennen in HH: dabei!

Termin: September, da stabiles Wetter. Oktober ist voll mit anderen großen Enduro Rennen.

Rennen: Zettel, Stift, 2 Funkwecker, fertig aus.


----------



## DiabloPB (15. August 2012)

wo findet man immer die ganzen termine? gibts da ne webseite wo alles kategorisch aufgelistet wird?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (15. August 2012)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=548610


----------



## DiabloPB (15. August 2012)

hab dank! und nur mal so für einen enduro noob. ist das jetzt nur wirklich für fahrer von endurobikes - sprich fully und 150+mm 

oder hat man da auch ne chance mit nem xc hardtail


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (15. August 2012)

Kommt drauf an. Manche Rennen davon werden tatsächlich durch Treten entschieden. Da kann man mit nem HT durchaus mitfahren. Die meisten Rennen werden aber fast nur bergab geführt und dann auch bergab entschieden. Da hat man mit einem HT nur Chancen, wenn man richtig gut fährt. Aber dabei ist alles... oder so.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (15. August 2012)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Enduro Rennen in HH: dabei!
> 
> Termin: September, da stabiles Wetter. Oktober ist voll mit anderen großen Enduro Rennen.
> 
> Rennen: Zettel, Stift, 2 Funkwecker, fertig aus.



Zur Not hat auch jeder iwie n Smartphone mit nem Timestop etc. Wäre schon geil, ich würd da gern mitmachen.. Hoffe ich packs von den Anforderungen her.. ^^


----------



## Speetrip (16. August 2012)

Auch dabei!


----------



## HtoTher (22. August 2012)

Gibt es schon etwas Neues über die Planung zu berichten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Technokrat (22. August 2012)

Moin Leute, 
die Pläne stehen und wenn alle mit dem 3.11 einverstanden sind, das ist es jetzt fest.

gruß der Technokrat


----------



## Marcus_xXx (22. August 2012)

Hmmm, hatte doch schonmal zu bedenken gegeben dass der November vllt. schon ein wenig zu spät ist...? Wegen Wetter etc..? Wäre da Anfang / Mitte Oktober nicht vllt. noch n bissel besser?


----------



## HtoTher (22. August 2012)

Wäre auch für September oder Anfang Oktober.


----------



## µ_d (22. August 2012)

DiabloPB schrieb:


> hab dank! und nur mal so für einen enduro noob. ist das jetzt nur wirklich für fahrer von endurobikes - sprich fully und 150+mm
> 
> oder hat man da auch ne chance mit nem xc hardtail



also 2007 (? bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber die erste oder zweite EDC vom Faber in den HaBe) hat jemand mit nem Singlespeed Hardtail den 2ten Platz gemacht...

wenn der Termin passt wär ich auch dabei...

EDIT: wenn die planung jetzt den 3.11. vorsieht warum nicht. Matsch macht spass. 

Würde einen neuen Thread aufmachen und den Matschi Faber kontaktieren. der dürfte noch ne mailingliste mit all den interessierten haben die man anschreiben könnte...


----------



## Till1 (29. August 2012)

Moin,
neu hier, aber alt aufm Rad...
Am 3.11.---> Bin dabei! Wann und wo gehts los?

Till


----------



## Technokrat (3. September 2012)

Moin Leute, 

bitte melde euch verbindlich unter [email protected] an.

Die Startplätze sind limitiert. 

Also los. 

Gruß der Technokrat


----------



## Marcus_xXx (3. September 2012)

Gibts schon nen ungefähren Ablauf, was gefahren wird? Also nicht dass ich mich da anmelde & dann vor unlösbaren Aufgaben stehe... ^^

Sonst: DABEI!


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (3. September 2012)

Ist der 3.11. fix?


----------



## Technokrat (3. September 2012)

der 3.11. ist fix....


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (3. September 2012)

Dann bin ich raus... Viel Spaß euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus_xXx (3. September 2012)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Dann bin ich raus... Viel Spaß euch!



Zu spät im Jahr?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (3. September 2012)

Bin dann schon wieder in Bayern zum Studieren. Sonst wär ich dabei!


----------



## µ_d (3. September 2012)

Technokrat schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> bitte melde euch verbindlich unter [email protected] an.
> 
> ...



auf wie viele denn und warum?


----------



## Fh4n (4. September 2012)

Dabei +1.


----------



## -SHREDDER- (4. September 2012)

Technokrat schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> bitte melde euch verbindlich unter [email protected] an.
> 
> ...



Tja, habe Dir eine Mail und PN geschickt, aber keine Antwort auf beides...


----------



## Speetrip (4. September 2012)

... und jetzt auch noch Forumseintrag ... Für so einen Einsatz hat er auf jedenfall die Startnummer 1 verdient


----------



## Marcus_xXx (7. September 2012)

Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> Gibts schon nen ungefähren Ablauf, was gefahren wird? Also nicht dass ich mich da anmelde & dann vor unlösbaren Aufgaben stehe... ^^
> 
> Sonst: DABEI!



Gibts hierauf vllt. ne Antwort..?


----------



## -SHREDDER- (7. September 2012)

Auch sehr nett, meine Mail und PN so konsequent (und bewusst?) zu ignorieren...  

Hat sich für mich erledigt!


----------



## Technokrat (10. September 2012)

Moin Moin liebe Endurofreunde, anbei noch eine kurze Info. 
Es handelt sich bei der Enduro-Challenge nicht um ein Rennen, wie einige hier vermuten haben.
Es ist eine gemeinsam Trainingsauffahrt unter Freunden / Bekannten, die am 03.11 stattfinden soll. Die Trainingspartner fahren zusammen ein Tour und jeder nimmt auf seine eigene Gefahr an der Trainingsausfahrt teil. 
Keiner der Trianingspartner wird zur Teilnahme gezwungen oder muss irgendwo lang fahren, alles geschieht aus freien Stücken und jeder entscheidet selber über seine Teilnahme. 
Wenn jemand etwas anderes vermutet, sollte er nicht mitfahren. Anfragen von Mitfahren / Trainingspartner sind eingegangen. 
MFG
Der Technokrat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (10. September 2012)

Hier sind also die Tourenfahrer aus dem FR Thread abgeblieben


----------



## µ_d (18. September 2012)

Technokrat schrieb:


> Moin Moin liebe Endurofreunde, anbei noch eine kurze Info.
> Es handelt sich bei der Enduro-Challenge nicht um ein Rennen, wie einige hier vermuten haben.
> Es ist eine gemeinsam Trainingsauffahrt unter Freunden / Bekannten, die am 03.11 stattfinden soll. Die Trainingspartner fahren zusammen ein Tour und jeder nimmt auf seine eigene Gefahr an der Trainingsausfahrt teil.
> Keiner der Trianingspartner wird zur Teilnahme gezwungen oder muss irgendwo lang fahren, alles geschieht aus freien Stücken und jeder entscheidet selber über seine Teilnahme.
> ...



trotzdem dabei...


----------



## Marcus_xXx (18. September 2012)

Technokrat schrieb:


> Moin Moin liebe Endurofreunde, anbei noch eine kurze Info.
> Es handelt sich bei der Enduro-Challenge nicht um ein Rennen, wie einige hier vermuten haben.
> Es ist eine gemeinsam Trainingsauffahrt unter Freunden / Bekannten, die am 03.11 stattfinden soll. Die Trainingspartner fahren zusammen ein Tour und jeder nimmt auf seine eigene Gefahr an der Trainingsausfahrt teil.
> Keiner der Trianingspartner wird zur Teilnahme gezwungen oder muss irgendwo lang fahren, alles geschieht aus freien Stücken und jeder entscheidet selber über seine Teilnahme.
> ...


 
Obwohl "Challenge" ja was anderes vermuten lässt, bin ich da trotzdem dabei..  Also kein Zeitfahren auf bestimmte Abschnitte, keine abgesteckten Strecken? ^^


----------



## Lord Shadow (18. September 2012)

Als Matschi das noch gemacht hat, hieß das offiziell immer "Trainingsausfahrt", weil du für ein Rennen Gebühren zahlen musst, Sanis brauchst,....


----------



## Marcus_xXx (24. September 2012)

Kommt hier nochmal iwas an Infos...? Es gab hier letztens ein Vid von ein paar Berlinern, die hatten im Grunewald was schönes veranstaltet... Hieß iwas mit "heilige Wildsau".

Soll das nun einfach nur ne Gruppenausfahrt werden oder wird da iwas an Strecken abgesteckt & gefahren? Müsste man ja schon wissen...


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. September 2012)

Jemand morgen ab Kärntener Hütte oder Karlstein-Parkplatz unterwegs? Ich würde tendenziell 12:00 vorschlagen, da sind am wenigsten Fußgänger unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (29. September 2012)

Schade. Und morgen?


----------



## Marcus_xXx (29. September 2012)

Mal gucken was die erkältung macht, generell Bock!!


----------



## Lord Shadow (29. September 2012)

Ok. Ich gucke weiter hier rein.  Mein Fitnesszustand ist auch nicht grade berühmt Bitte nicht vor 11Uhr.


----------



## Lord Shadow (30. September 2012)

Ich guck morgen gegen 9:00 wieder rein.


----------



## goobeloo (13. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen 
ich werde heute nachmittag so ab 15:00 uhr in der boberger niederung unterwegs sein, wenn jemand spontan lust hat mit zu fahren , kann er sich gerne melden 
würd mich evtl. auch dazu hinreißen lassen, nach blankenese zu fahren. ich schau später nochmal rein.

gruß


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. Oktober 2012)

Fährt morgen so um 12:00 jemand eine All-Mountain Enduro-Runde? Ab Hütte oder Karl-Stein-Parkplatz.


----------



## sannihh (22. Oktober 2012)

gibts jetzt schon einen konkreten Plan für die Challenge am 3.11. ????


----------



## Till1 (22. Oktober 2012)

sannihh schrieb:


> gibts jetzt schon einen konkreten Plan für die Challenge am 3.11. ????



Wäre auf jeden Fall mal interessant...

Till


----------



## Technokrat (22. Oktober 2012)

Neuigkeiten.... 
Hallo alle Enduro-Challenge Interessierten,  
leider muss ich euch schreiben, das ich die Orga. für die Challenge nicht übernehmen kann. Ich sie nicht organisiere.  
Evtl. findet sich jemand hier, der das übernehmen kann.
Der die Zeit, Energie und ein bisschen Geld über hat. 
Was ich allerdings auch schreiben muss, bis dato haben sich auch nur 7 Leute angemeldet. 


Gruß
der Technokrat.


----------



## goobeloo (16. November 2012)

Hallo, wirklich schade mit der enduro-challenge.wär schon klasse wenn wir solche events hier im norden hinkriegen würden, vorallem weil ich glaube, dass sich hier bestimmt einige leute finden würden.mit sicherheit auch mehr als 7  ich wäre dafür, dass das nächsten sommer einfach nochmal probiert wird. dann auch mit mehr leuten in der orga.
ansonsten von der idee her find ichs klasse 

btw: ich fahr heut nachmittag in der boberger niederung, hat jemand lust??

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

